# Reparando un soldador



## danonino2003 (Nov 11, 2014)

Buenas gente ando intentando reparar un soldador de mie abuelo de 100w. El caso es que el corto se produjo en la resiste. Fui a comprar filamento, le lleve la muestra y el vendedor me hizo la pregunta del millon, cuantos metros?

Entiendo que si es una resistenciam, y que 100w/220v=0.45amp?

Las preguntas en concreto es, como se cuantos metros de cable comprar y de que calibre, ya que el vendedor me dijo que no tenia tan finito y me ofrecio la medida que sigue.

Por favor eviten los comentarios de "compra uno nuevo", es un gusto que me quiero dar asi salga mas caro

Gracias de antemano


----------



## sergiot (Nov 11, 2014)

Tenes que tener el valor de coeficiente de resistividad del alambre, todos los conductores lo tienen, el cobre tiene uno, el aluminio tiene otro y así, creo que se denomina con la letra "RO" del alfabeto griego, y la formula era (ROxLargo)/Superficie, asi sacas la resistencia del alambre y creo que se trabaja en metros o cm, ya no me acuerdo tanto, mi memoria está gastada por los años, jajaja.


----------



## opamp (Nov 11, 2014)

Si utilizas un nicrom de mayor diametro,  no te entra la bobina y tienes que poner menos metros. 
En concluciòn: mayor diametro y menor longitud= menor resistencia.
P : V^2 / R ; en lugar de 100Watt te saldrá de mayor potencia y todo se te recalienta.

Rnicrom: p L/S
P(resistividad promedio): 1.1 Ohm.mm^2/M
L: longitud en metros
S: seccion del alambre en mm^2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2014)

Las resistencias del Hercas las vende Alamtec :

http://www.alamtecherramientas.com.ar/u/_creg.php?cont_2=2412&cont_1=SOL.100&radiobutton=tema-genero


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS por el dato. Voy a recurrir a ellos si no consigo armarlo. Sergiot gracias voy a buscar a ver si consigo por ese lado. Opamp estoy seguro que entendes de lo que me hablas pero a mi no me quedo muy claro. Les cuento que lo mas parecido que hice a esto es armar un transformador en donde tenia que medir el nucleo, los calibres y los largos. Entiendo que si la resistencia es mas gruesa tendria que ser menos metros, pero creeme que no te entiendo la formula que me brindaste,  me la podrias explicar mejor?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 12, 2014)

Aparte de la resistencia característica de cada elemento.
*La resistencia tiene relación directamente proporcional con la longitud, e inversamente proporcional con la sección.*
Esto significa que aumentará cuando aumente la longitud, y disminuirá con el aumento de la sección.

Entonces, si te ofrecen un alambre de mayor calibre (sección), en el espacio físico que estaba el otro, *cabrá menor cantidad de vueltas* (menor largo, menor resistencia), pero además ese alambre tiene menor sección, o sea que también disminuye su resistencia, por aumentar de sección.
Se concluye que la resistencia resultante *será muy diferente* (menor y por partida doble, sección y largo)) *de la que tenía originalmente.
*


----------



## sergiot (Nov 12, 2014)

Si estamos hablando del viejo Hercas, comprá la resistencia que se consigue ya que se sigue utilizando aún, no des mas vueltas y comprala nueva.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

P P P en cuanto al tema de espacio no tengo drama porque es un soldador casero hecho por mi abuelo. Sergiot agradezco tu consejo pero la idea es aprender mientras lo reparo, podria comprarme un soldador con mango de goma y todo pero la idea es tratar de rehacer lo que el hizo. De igual manera en caso de no llegar a lograr la resistencia deseada me voy a ver forzado a comprar una heha pero no es la idea

P P P me sabrias decir el calculo de longitud en relacion al calibre?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2014)

Tanto Sergiot , como yo , como muchos de aquí hemos reparado manualmente dichas resistencias 

 Y *el mejor consejo* es que la compres hecha 

. . .  Te lo decimos por experiencia , mi abuelo soldaba hierro a la fragua y me enseñó a hacerlo , yo se soldar a la fragua , pero  . . .  mejor enchufar la eléctrica y darle parejito


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jajajaja DOSMETROS no me saques la ilusión jajajaja dejame intentar el "no" ya lo tengo


----------



## sergiot (Nov 12, 2014)

jajaja, se te entiende no te preocupes.

Vayamos por partes, sabiendo la potencia, cosa que si tenes que saber, calculamos la corriente, partimos de P=V*I, donde por ejemplo si la potencia es de 100W y se conecta a 220V, despejamos I y nos queda 100/220=0.45A, ya tenemos el primer dato, vamos a trabajar suponiendo que estamos en continua, no recuerdo el tema de la corriente eficaz por estar en alterna, pero ya estoy viejo para complicarla, y los cálculos van a dar algo cercano. Ya tenemos la corriente, pasamos a la otra formula de P=I^2*R, despejamos R y nos queda P/I^2 y nos da 500ohms, ya está ese es el valor de resistencia que tenes que lograr.

Como lo haces, con la otra formula usando el coeficiente de resistividad, el largo y la sección del alambre, todos los datos los conoces, menos el largo, lo despejas de la ecuación y listo.

Ya me duele la cabeza de hacer tanto esfuerzo con la memoria, jajaja


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

Gracias nuevamente sergiot yo te pago el migral despues pero no me aflojes ahora jajajaja la resistencia tendría que ser de 500ohms y el calibre que voy a usar es de 1, 155mm el original era de 0, 155 mm, seria 500=1, 155*largo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2014)

Mi soldador de 100 Watts *en frio* mide 880 Ohms 

 No pienso enchufarlo y medirlo en caliente


----------



## sergiot (Nov 12, 2014)

Eso es cobardía!!, jajaja.

Supongamos que tendrías que hacer una resistencia mayor a 500 y menor a 800 como dijo dosmetro, la cosa no es así tan fácil.

El alambre, además de la sección del mismo en mm^2 tiene el coeficiente llamado "RO" y ese dato te lo tiene que dar el que lo vende, sino haces mas fácil, te vas con el tester digital y una cinta métrica, tomas 1 metro del alambre y le medis la resistencia, como es lineal haces regla de tres simple y sacas cuanto necesitas para la resistencia en cuestión.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

No se dan una idea de lo que agradezco cada aporte. Voy a irme con el tester y les comento. Respecto del coeficiente RO no encontre nada en Internet


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2014)

Cómo no solo vas a tener que comprar el alambre , sino también la mica , cable de silicona o teflón y demases . . . 

http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/

http://www.industriasrecal.com.ar/alambres-cintas-resistivos.html


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

Como siempre impecables los aportes!


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 12, 2014)

2M. Perdoname que me salga del tema, pero dijiste que aprendiste a soldar en la fragua. ¿Soldabas hierro con hierro al rojo blanco o solo calentabas el soldador de martillo? Se que entenderás la pregunta. Es solo curiosidad porque yo aprendí de mi padre esas cosas.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

Me estoy yendo a laburar. El loco del local se ortivo un toque y me vendio 1 metro del de 1.15mm y da 2 ohms, es posible o no sirvo ni para medir?  Pongo el tester en la escala 200 en donde esta el signo omega y marca 2.1 eso quiere decir que necesito 350 metros (mas o menos)?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2014)

No , el alambre que tengo visto será de una décima . . . o dos . . . 


***************************************** 

Off Topic temporal 

De niño , quizás a los 9 años , aprendí de mi abuelo a soldar hierro con hierro al rojo blanco , con aguantador y martillo o bigornia y martillo-maza. Luego se hizo muy dificil conseguir el carbón de piedra para la fragua .

La historia viene desde mi bisabuelo que fabricaba y reparaba carros , carretas y carretones , y fabricaban y enllantaban las ruedas de hasta 4 metros de diámetro. Las llantas una vez curvadas se soldaban de trompa en la fragua con ese método , había un soporte que amarraba los dos extremos y con un tornillo estilo morza presionaba las puntas entre si mientras se las golpeba al rojo blanco.

La punta del soldador de cobre se calentaba con el soplete de nafta


----------



## sergiot (Nov 12, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> Me estoy yendo a laburar. El loco del local se ortivo un toque y me vendio 1 metro del de 1.15mm y da 2 ohms, es posible o no sirvo ni para medir?  Pongo el tester en la escala 200 en donde esta el signo omega y marca 2.1 eso quiere decir que necesito 350 metros (mas o menos)?



Mi humilde opinión, ese calibre de alambre es muy grueso, acordate de la formula, a mayor diámetro MENOR resistencia por metro, es decir, no te va a entrar todo el alambre que necesitas para llegar a los 500ohms, tenes que buscar un alambre del calibre mas próximo al original para que ocupa el mismo o casi el mismo espacio que el original.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2014)

Para el calculo CORRECTO no basta con calcular la resistencia usando la potencia, por que hay que calcular cual es la transferencia termica a la punta, cuanto se pierde por disipacion y hay que conocer el coeficiente termico del alambre para averiguar cuanto vale la resistencia en FRIO que es bastante menor que cuando esta caliente. 
En resumen, mejor que copies lo que hizo tu abuelo por muy probablemente se comio muchas horas hasta lograr que el coso sirviera para fundir estaño, y si no podes copiarlo.... pues preparate para calcular o pasarte un tiempo probando y gastando alambre hasta que funcione.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 12, 2014)

Te lo han dicho varios,debes buscar el calibre que ya tenías, y ahorrarás trabajo como dijo el Dr. Zoidberg, por eso te decía que la diferencia era por _"partida doble"_.


----------



## opamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Estimado con el calibre #17 que tienes se hacen hornos de 2KW para cerámica.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jajajajajajajaj y si, pero mi*#$@ que aprendi jajajajajajaja ahora a conseguir el original. Pregunto de adelantado por si tardo en conseguir el calibre original. Cuando lo enrollo no se tienen que tocar ninguna de las vueltas entre si ¿no? Nuevamente mil gracias a uno y cada uno de los que me ayudo hasta aca. Se que para todos son cosas obvias pero para mi son cosas que si no las vivos no las aprendo. Nuevamente gracias


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 12, 2014)

Puedes enrollarlas bién juntas, que cuando sueltes, solas se van a separar.
Me parece que leer esto te va a intersar mucho.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/cuanto-nicrome-debo-usar-resistencia-soldador-118018/


----------



## opamp (Nov 13, 2014)

Danonino2003, tengo soldadores a 12V/60W y 30W, el de 60W utiliza 60 cm de calibre 0.60mm; tu calibre 1.15mm es casi el doble (casi 4 veces la seccion), podrías hacer un soldador de aprox  220W con 60cm( esperemos que aguante el aislante ), si empleas el metro te dá como 130W ; OJO !!! A 12V.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 13, 2014)

p p p quede enamorado del post que me pasaste, muy grosos todos! Rescato 2 partes

a mi me da 7,8 Ω el que tengo usando y el de las fotos de da 6.5 Ω<br />
<br />
<font color="Silver"> </font><br />
<br />
[quote name="opamp" post=925905]0-rei , 60 cm de nicrome de 0.60 de diametro me da 2.4 ohm(teoria), lo quiero colocar a un trafo de 18Vac/3A( és lo mas bajo que tengo) , pero me jalaria 7.5A!!!.<br />
<br />
Que ohmiaje le da ,(en frio), el que ha construido.[/quote]<br />
<br />
ese transformador esta perfecto,el alambre no tiene que ponerse de color rojo,tiene que calentar si,pero no que quede rojo.<br />
lo que si vas a tenerle que hacerle el control para regular la temperatura.<br />
podes usar cualquier control pwm ,yo use este ,sin el diodo y con un irfz44 y el potenciómetro use uno de 25k<br />
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm<br />
<br />
<b>en las primeras pruebas que ise ,ise lo siguiente,<br />
use el mismo boton con el diodo (diodo de mas amper use)del soldador,<br />
le puse 12 volt alterna sin rectificar y el soldador se mantenía tibio que apenas fundía el estaño,<br />
si le apretava el botón y esperaba unos 15 segundos ,el soldador tomaba muy buena temperatura.<br />
</b> luego mejore el tema de regular la temperatura y se me ocurrio eso del control pwm,<br />
también podria haber usado una fuente regulada,pero es mas fácil con el control pwm ya que usa pocos componentes,no calienta<br/>

Creo que me va a servir mucho tengo un trafo de 14v alternos si no me equivoco de unos 5 amp tendria que buscarlo. Y encima despues en el post que me pasaste esta el aporte de Opamp con las mediciones
El -rey medí 60cm de nicrom 0.60mm y me dió 2.15 Ohm.<br />
<br />
Medi amperaje y temperatura, (tester y termopar chinos) y me dió aproximadamente:<br />
<br />
3.6A .......300ºC<br />
4.4A........400ºC<br />
5.3A........500ºC<br />
<br />
P.D.: varie el amperaje con reostato de potencia ( 5 Ohm/500W ) , tomé las lecturas cada 30minutos.<br />
<br />
El nicrom empleado es el más utilizado Ni80Cr20, se encuentran varios tipos de nicrom y las resistividades  pueden variar +/- 10%.<br />
<br />
las mediciones fueron hechas con el nicron estirado, no lo enrrolle.<br/>
La verdad muy contento con los aportes de todo, pero al igual que un nene conocimientos nuevos interrogantes nuevos jajajaj al final que aislante termico uso cada uno? Voy por el se barro con oregano?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 13, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> al final que aislante termico uso cada uno? Voy por el se barro con oregano?



O puedes usar barro y aserrin.

PD: ¿Te diste cuenta de donde puedes obtener el nicrom?


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 13, 2014)

Perdon mi legae basico nicrom=filamento?


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 13, 2014)

De nuevo of topic. 2M me haces recordar los tiempos de mi niñez. En casa había una fragua y todo eso lo hice. Y había un soldador de cabeza de cobre sostenida con una varilla de hierro y mango de madera que se calentaba con la fragua o con el primus. También había los de nafta, cilíndricos y largos y los de plomero sin el cobre. !Todavía conservo ellos!!! Me hiciste acordar de mi padre, de esos tiempos en que me fascinaba la salida de las chispas de la fragua al dar vuelta la manija de la sopladora... Bueno, ya tengo 86 pirulos... Chau y no molesto mas, pero tendríamos que hacer una sección para los recuerdos...


----------



## J2C (Nov 13, 2014)

*Mode OFF Topic ON*



aquileslor dijo:


> ..... Chau y no molesto mas, pero tendríamos que hacer una sección para los recuerdos...



Yo diría mas bien un Foro Geriatrico y me incluyo   !!!


*Mode OFF Topic OFF*


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 13, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> Perdon mi legae basico nicrom=filamento?



Si, nicrom (aleación de niquel - hierro - cromo) es el filamento o resistencia.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 14, 2014)

Gracias por la aclaración,  si voy a preguntar en las casas que me pasaron, de igual manera voy a probar tambien lo de 12v.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/circuito.gif
Pregunto porque me quedo una duda con la pata 7 del 555 conecta antes de la resistencia de 100k conecta entre la de 100k y la de 1k? O donde?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 14, 2014)

Ni había mirado el circuito, _*si lo que te desorienta es la flechita*_, tranquilo, es porque esa resistencia es variable, 
**.
*Un potenciómetro.*


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 14, 2014)

Perdon q*ue *sea tan ñato pero sigo sin entender si va antes o despues [emoji21]


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 14, 2014)

¿Con esto?
http://asterion.almadark.com/2009/12/21/mini-guia-de-conexion-de-potenciometros/


----------



## palurdo (Nov 14, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> De nuevo of topic. 2M me haces recordar los tiempos de mi niñez. En casa había una fragua y todo eso lo hice. Y había un soldador de cabeza de cobre sostenida con una varilla de hierro y mango de madera que se calentaba con la fragua o con el primus. También había los de nafta, cilíndricos y largos y los de plomero sin el cobre. !Todavía conservo ellos!!! Me hiciste acordar de mi padre, de esos tiempos en que me fascinaba la salida de las chispas de la fragua al dar vuelta la manija de la sopladora... Bueno, ya tengo 86 pirulos... Chau y no molesto mas, pero tendríamos que hacer una sección para los recuerdos...



Resulta curioso como muchos electrónicos tuvimos abuelos que trabajaban el metal, ya fueran herreros, fontaneros/plomeros, etc. En mi caso mi abuelo trabajaba reparando útiles y recipientes de hojalata usando soldadores de martillo al fuego y barras de estaño. También fue fontanero cuando se instalaban tuberías de plomo. Parece que la soldadura de estaño la llevo en la sangre 

En casa todavía tengo varios de estos...







Yo todavía uso las puntas para marcar letras que tenía mi abuelo (tienen mas de 50 años), para poner el nombre de cada sitio en mis llaves.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 16, 2014)

Gente pregunto porque estoy intentando armar el regulador pero me pa que me faltan datos de los componentes porque hasta donde veo e interpreto serian esos solos los que figuran en el grafico de "pablin" pero los capacitores de que voltaje son?

Resistencias
2 1k
1 10k
Potenciómetro
100k
Diodos
2 1n4148
1 1n5408
Integrado
1 ne555
Condensador electrolitico
1 10uf cuantos v?
Condesador ceramico
3 100nf cuantos v?
Transistor
1 irf830
Y una resistencia de 
8 ohms

Tambien  aprovecho y dejo unas fotos de unos componentes que me regalo un vecino. Se le corto la resistencia del horno de pan y me lo dio. A alguien se le ocurre si eso me sirve en lugar de armar el regulador?
Del horno tengo la resistencia que mide 65ohms los diodos termicos, otro diodo que SUPUNGO que sirve para medir la temperatura (el que tiene los cablecitos amarillos) , el display entero con los controles, el cable que conecta y un capacitor de la OSTIA. Les dejo fotos cualquier idea bienvenida


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 16, 2014)

> Tambien aprovecho y dejo unas fotos de unos componentes



no se ven las fotos...


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 16, 2014)

Perdon la cuenta de img shack ta cerrada y estoy probando con otro

http://imgur.com/sbSOeYV
http://imgur.com/JISrvYT
http://imgur.com/3jnXpiJ
http://imgur.com/1sJgbfK
http://imgur.com/PXWv7Mf
http://imgur.com/lgmvqwe
http://imgur.com/MwaZyMK
http://imgur.com/dBZ3mZW
http://imgur.com/KT16UZD


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> Perdon la cuenta de img shack ta cerrada y estoy probando con otro
> 
> http://imgur.com/sbSOeYV
> http://imgur.com/JISrvYT
> ...



*¿ Como subir imágenes al Foro ?*


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

Se subir imagenes, pero desde el celu tarda una eternidad


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 17, 2014)

Según he visto, la potencia de esos hornitos, anda alrededor de los 600W, o sea que debiera servir. pero no estoy calificado para afirmártelo 100% x 100%.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

No quiero una garantia del 100x100 no estoy en condiciones de exigirselo a nadie. Mi duda es si destripo la placa y guardo los componentes, o si con un par de cambios me reemplaza a la placa que necesito fabricar. Y en su defecto si no puedo reemplazar la placa de pablin te pido si me sabes decir si esta bien la lista de componentes y de cuantos volts son los capacitores? Gracias nuevamente


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 17, 2014)

Lo que seguramente yo no haría, sería desarmar dicha placa.

Y diría que si la placa tiene control de potencia, te serviría sobradamente, pero en "sobradamente" tal  vez no te deje pasar suficiente corriente, ya que está calculada para limitar una mayor potencia de la que emplearás en tu soldador.

Habría que probar conectando los terminales de tu resistencia, a los de salida de dicha placa.
Pero ya te dije, mi nivel de conocimiento me impide *afirmarte* algo así.

Por cierto.¿Ya conseguiste el alambre correcto para tu resistencia?.

En cuanto a los capacitores, deben ser de un valor ligeramente superiór al valor pico que haya en el circuito, o sea, si estás alimentando esa placa con 12V, deberán ser de 16V.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracias!  Si consegui donde comprar pero tengo que ir el sabado son unos 23 mts aprox (un dolor de...panza...) lo que no tienen es una cinta adhesiva termica asi que a ver como hago por ahora tengo la mica pero no me fio de como ajustarla. El tema es que me re cope con la idea de hacer un soldador al que regularle la temperatura  y asi como el nono dejo su soldador quizas yo deje el mio

Respecto de la placa de horno de pan, sera operativa sin la botonera? Seria comodicimo


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 17, 2014)

Pero....
¿No puedes conseguir algún caloventor en desuso y recuperarla de allí?


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

No como mucho consegui el horno de pan y estaba rota la resistencia. El de mi abuelo lo quiero arreglar porque me quiero dar ese gusto, pero el de hacer uno propio con temperatura regulable es mas que tentador. Por eso lo del nono lo descarto por sabido y le vuelvo a agradecer a uno y cada uno de los que me ayudo asi como agradezco a los que me siguen ayudando


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 17, 2014)

En realidad, yo no me tomé ni esa molestia(calcular alambre etc.)
Yo encapsule una lamparita bipin de 12V 50W en un tubo de cobre de 1/2 pulgada, y por encima, atravesé con una varilla del mismo metal, eso último fué la punta.

Ventajas, como es una lamparita, es dimmerizable, con cualquier regulador de los de iluminación.
Defectos...
Al cabo de unas 80 horas de uso continuo, hay que desarmarlo y lijarlo internamente, porque se forman costras que dificultan la conductividad térmica.
Sospecho que si llevase todo a cromar o niquelar, ese defecto no lo tendría.
Pero salvo eso, es el soldador que uso permanentemente, e intercambiando puntas, tengo una plana de mas de 20 mm de ancho, con la que desueldo integrados de ese mismo ancho y de mas aún, con un poco de paciencia.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

Podras subir fotos?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 17, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> Podras subir fotos?



Busca en youtube "soldador de estaño casero y barato"


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ma que cosa e eso? Jajajaja esta genial!


----------



## opamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Danonino2003, me parece que estamos hablando de diferentes soldadores, los que usamos"comunmente" en electrónica van de los 10W a 60W ,(la temperatura en la punta vá de 300 a 500 grados centígrados aproximadamente).
Cuales serían las características de tu soldador: Potencia, Vac, Temperatura( que piensas soldar).
Sn/Pb(60/40) es la "típica" en electrónica, si sueldas Sn o Pb puro necesitas cautines de mayor temperatura y potencia.
Dependiendo del calibre   y la temperatura que necesitas, hallas los demás datos: Potencia y resistencia,(Vac y la longitud del alambre de nicrom.
Con el nicrom puedes hacer resitencias de 100W: a 25gC (como para botas de invierno)como a 1200gC( para poner en hornitos de cerámica.
Resumiendo es importante la potencia , pero también lo que quieres soldar(temperatura).


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 17, 2014)

Es el aprovechamiento de una forma de iluminación ineficiente.
Tuve que reparar muchos zócalos de dicroica por lo que calentaban, y un día (harto de reparar mi soldador chino) me dije, y por que no aprovechar lo calentonas que son...
El resto es video.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

La realidad es que el viejo lo usaba para todo, se que es de 100w porque el me decia eso. Yo lo quiero como reliquia pero andando. El nono le habia hecho una punta como de destornillador plano de unos 15mm. Ahora a que te referis vos con Vac, Sn, Pb, gC ni idea, perdon :s


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2014)

Casi apostaría a que compró la resistencia hecha y construyó el resto 

Ya que antes las vendian en cualquier ferretería


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

Lo peor es que hasta yo lo empiezo a sospechar jajajaja


----------



## opamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Vac (voltaje alterno), Sn (estaño), Pb(plomo), gC(grados centigrados). Si soldaba de todo debió pasar los 700 gC.
Un antiguo jefe (RIP) reparaba microturbinas de aluminio con un cautin que pasaba los 750 gC segùn decía, el pobre nunca disfrutó de soldar con TIG.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2014)

Podés llamarlos al departamento técnico y confirmar de que potencia es de acuerdo al diámetro de la bobina o mejor de la punta 

http://www.hercas.com.ar/

Eso es 9 de Julio cerquita de Plaza Constitución


----------



## opamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Vac (voltaje alterno), Sn (estaño), Pb(plomo), gC(grados centigrados). Si soldaba de todo debió pasar los 700 gC.
Un antiguo jefe (RIP) reparaba microturbinas de aluminio,soldaba con Zn+Sn o Zn+Al con un cautin que pasaba los 750 gC segùn decía, el pobre nunca disfrutó de soldar con TIG.

P.D.: Zn(cinc ),
TIG : Tungsteno Inerte Gas, ( proceso de soldadura electrica ).


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 18, 2014)

El nono usaba las barritas gruesas de estaño no se en que porque nunca lo vi soldando sino que las encontre guardadas, si la usaba para plomo o no ni idea. El voltaje es directo 220. Che se banca el cobre 700 grados? 0.o o se te funde la punta apenas lo enchufas?


----------



## elgriego (Nov 18, 2014)

Hola danonino2003,Aguanta perfectamente,yo hago puntas para el soldador grande,en tiempos de escases  con centro de coaxil.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobre


Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 18, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> El nono usaba las barritas gruesas de estaño no se en que porque nunca lo vi soldando sino que las encontre guardadas, si la usaba para plomo o no ni idea. El voltaje es directo 220. Che se banca el cobre 700 grados? 0.o o se te funde la punta apenas lo enchufas?



Hola, soporta hasa 1180 grados.
Pero para estaño aleado con plomo, con 400 grados tienes suficiente.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 18, 2014)

Olvidate yo para estaño de electronica toy joya, pero como decia hay cosas que uno guarda por afecto. En hercas la resistencia vale $140 y si compro 23 metros sale $115 solo el nicrom. Lamentablemente por $25 de diferencia voy a optar por la gente de herca, y nuevamente gracias a dosmetros y a todos. En cuanto a la placa del hornito voy a conectar todo como iba a ver que pasa, si funciona me va a quedar un solador digital "topiyimo gor" jajajaja


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 18, 2014)

Ahora me doy cuenta, que (para electrónica) hay estaño sin plomo, ese viene con plata, pero no alarmarse, con 500 grados estás bién.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

Seguramente soldaba zinc o chapa galvanizada con eso , usando ácido muriático rebajado con zinc y ya conté (mil veces ) que mi abuelo usaba plumas de paloma cómo pincel para el ácido. Actualmente es mejor comprarle algo de ese ácido a los que reparan radiadores .

Danonino , consultaste la bobina de acuerdo con el diámetro de la punta ? , por que quizás sea de 160 y no de 100 W.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 18, 2014)

La verdad no, pero como decia con que ande medio pelo encantado. Segun recuerdo el siempre hablaba de 230/250 grados le pregunte a la señora de hercas y me dijo que la de 100 es la correcta el diámetro interno encaja asi que joya


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

Ahhh listo , ya la compraste y encaja justo ?  

Foto , foto , foto , foto !!!!!!


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 18, 2014)

No el jueves veo si la puedo comprar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

Llevá la punta en el bolsillo 

Llamá a Alamtec (Paraná 220) que también las venden y es hasta probable que las tengan mas baratas , ya que de fábrica siempre venden caro para no competir con sus distribuidores.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 18, 2014)

Llevo todo jajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

Cómo quieras , lo importante es que entre mas o menos justo en la cola de la punta :


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gente pregunta ( y disculpen que hinche) el cable que sale de con2 va conectado en donde dice con1 o al reves? Tengo miedo de hechar moco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

Son dos plaquetas distintas o la misma plaqueta ?


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 19, 2014)

2 distintas una tiene los botones y la otra el trafo la resistencia etc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

Entonces seguramente si


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, a soldar entonces






Bueno cosas con las que no funciona: el "diodo" (creo que es un diodo) que sirve para medir la temperatura, los dos diodos térmicos de 150º, la resistencia (obviamente) pero si funciona sin el condensador. Según ESCUCHO cuando esta armado entero el condensador se carga y se descarga en determinados momentos y cuando se descarga se enciende la resistencia llega hasta los 130 grados y corta. Los programas son de mas de 1 hora con lo cual me sobra tiempo para soldar. Entiendo que durante los programas el circuito hace que el motor gire para un lado, para el otro y prenda la resistencia por lapsos, y solo recién sobre el periodo de cocción tendría que mantenerse la resistencia encendida constantemente por lo menos media hora. LA PREGUNTA ES si elimino el condensador y conecto directo quedará encendida la resistencia hasta que corte por el diodo de 150º

Probe lo siguiente y miren lo que paso.
Pinta que va queriendo no?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola danonino2003...
A simple vista, me parece que es demasiada potencia.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 23, 2014)

Somos 2 XD quemo el aislante que Supuestamente aguanta hasta 250º y me quemo la mesa jajajajaja. Fuera de eso, alguna idea de como hacer que dure mas el tiempo que calienta la resistencia?  Por lo que vengo viendo funciona por picos


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 23, 2014)

No me dan los conocimientos para eso, pero...
*Ya te contestarán*, lo que si puedo decirte, es que la quema del aislante es natural, porque *ese color que tomó la resistencia habla de temperaturas por encima de los 800 Grados.*

Otra cosa que puedo decirte y acaba de venirme a la memoria, es que todos esos artefactos(hornillos, tostadoras, etc) manejan la temperatura por tiempo de encendido(más o menos tiempo).

Debe ser algo más económico que un dimmer.

Lo que me lleva a preguntarte, ¿probaste la resistencia directo a 220V?
Pero conéctala en serie con un pulsador que soporte 10A (al menos), *y sin querer te respondí*,ya que de ese modo, el tiempo lo vas a manejar tu.

Si todo resulta bién(hoy estamos optimistas), puedes colocar el pulsador en el mango del soldador.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jajajajaja me da un zogaca!!! Pero vos decis que a 220 va a calentar menos? Lo raro es que la mica esta intacta, se la re banco


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 23, 2014)

, lo que digo, es que probablemente ese circuito, lo único que haga es administrar el tiempo que la resistencia está encendida.
O sea que en realidad ya está en directo con la red.
Con un  pulsador pasaría lo mismo *pero el control lo tienes tu.*
En cuanto a la temperatura, eso no creo que cambie, pero para limitarla, podrías poner un diodo  que soporte al menos 10A, en serie con la fase, entonces la resistencia recibiría solo la mitad del ciclo.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 23, 2014)

Esa es buena. Tengo 2 diodos térmicos de 250º  y unos 8 de los diodos comunes que dicen 6 a 10 mic creo que son de 10 Amperes


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 23, 2014)

Entonces...


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 24, 2014)

Las buenas las malas y las no tanto. La buena noticia es este video 



 la mala noticia es la foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la mas o menos es que CREO que si uso el diodo termico esto no sucederia


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 24, 2014)

Es solo conseguir un diodo más potente, ya te asesorarán los compañeros.
Saludos.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 24, 2014)

Por las dudas la "caballeria" no llegue. Si pongo 2 en paralelo se la tendrían que aguantar mejor no? De igual manera no va a pegarle directo el calor van los aislantes tambien. Lo que si me paso que no llegue a filmarlo fue el hecho de que arranco a mas o menos 245º segun el pirometro digital y a los segundos entro a tomar mas color y calor y lo desenchufe porque se me derretia todo. Si no me equivoco lo que tendria que hacer seria enrollar el diodo termico (aislacion mediante) y en lugar de hacer que corte a los 250º como el diodo que tengo que corte a 150º como el de la tostadora de pan. Ya que solo le llegarian 250º reales si no existieran los aislantes. Me equivoco?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 24, 2014)

Insisto en que la temperatura de esa resistencia es al menos el triple de lo que te indica el sensor, es una cuestión de color.
Por otra parte, 250 debe ser un mínimo para poder soldar estaño comodamente.
Específicamente ¿con que estás midiendo la temperatura?
Creo que en paralelo, 2 diodos no son la solución, pero el término es creo....
Debieras conseguir uno que soporte mayor corriente.
 es exagerado, pero tal vez uno de alternador de coche....


----------



## J2C (Nov 24, 2014)

.





p p p dijo:


> .... Debieras conseguir uno que soporte mayor corriente.
> es exagerado, pero tal vez uno de alternador de coche....



El de alternador de auto es de muy baja tensión para ponerlo en serie con los 220 Vca       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 24, 2014)

Con eso estoy midiendo. Por lo que eh podido comprobar suele errar unos 3º


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 24, 2014)

y una lampara de 25w en serie? en la vieja escu teniamos un enchufe con la lampara serie y un interruptor que la cancelaba y conectaba directo, de esta forma ni bien enchufas el soldador queda en directo, cuando ya tiene temperatura se apaga el interruptor y queda la lampara serie asi no se "pasa de temperatura" podes usar incluso una resistencia de 10w 2ohms?  si el alambre se pasa de temperatura es simple, necesitas aumentar el numero de vueltas, ese tipo de alambre no tiene aislante lo que hace dificil bobinar juntito sin que se toquen, y tenes que ir aislando con mica capa por capa... fijate que en las pavas electricas y cafeteras tienen un diodo "termico" o 2  para cortar a cierta temperatura, pero para un soldador hay que hacerlo lo mas simple posible creo yo... mientras leo todo voy a pensar algo...


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ante todo bienvenido shevchenko, es buena lo de la lampara aunque un toque rustica jajajaja hoy se me ocurrio hace un puente de diodos y ponerle un capacitor de 50v de 2.2uf aunque chico creo q podria servir


----------



## J2C (Nov 24, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> y una lampara de 25w en serie? en la vieja escu teniamos un enchufe con la lampara serie y un interruptor que la cancelaba y conectaba directo, de esta forma ni bien enchufas el soldador queda en directo, cuando ya tiene temperatura se apaga el interruptor y queda la lampara serie asi no se "pasa de temperatura" podes usar incluso una resistencia de 10w 2ohms? si el alambre se pasa de temperatura es simple, necesitas aumentar el numero de vueltas, ese tipo de alambre no tiene aislante lo que hace dificil bobinar juntito sin que se toquen, y tenes que ir aislando con mica capa por capa... fijate que en las pavas electricas y cafeteras tienen un diodo "termico" o 2 para cortar a cierta temperatura, pero para un soldador hay que hacerlo lo mas simple posible creo yo... mientras leo todo voy a pensar algo...


Lo de la lámpara me parece bárbaro, pero calculo que con 25w prendera la lámpara como si la resistencia fuese un corto. La resistencia de 2Ω/10W parecerá un petardo cuando conecte esa serie a 220w    .
A modo de ejemplo en la mesa del taller tengo una seri*e* de 2 (dos) tubos calefactores de cuarzo de 400W para prevenir los cortocircuitos de las fuentes SMPS de los tv's.





shevchenko dijo:


> ....... fijate que en las pavas electricas y cafeteras tienen un diodo "termico" o 2 para cortar a cierta temperatura, pero para un soldador hay que hacerlo lo mas simple posible creo yo... mientras leo todo voy a pensar algo...



Ver el archivo adjunto 121084 

*NO es un "diodo" térmico*, lo que el mostro en su post *#88* es un *FUSIBLE térmico* que cuando se abre mi Mahoma lo vuelve a cerrar   .




Saludos, JuanKa..


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola j2c me explicas un poco mas del fusible termico? Hasta donde entiendo cuando alcanza cierta temperatura corta el circuito me equivoco?


----------



## J2C (Nov 24, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> Hola j2c me explicas un poco mas del *fusible* termico? Hasta donde entiendo cuando alcanza cierta temperatura corta el circuito me equivoco?


Fusible es siempre *fusible*  .

 Lo de térmico es que recién actúa como fusible cuando llega a la temperatura propia del mismo   .


 Saludos, JuanKa.-

 P.D.: haz click sobre la palabra subrayada  .


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 24, 2014)

*RETRO-TOPIC ON* Yo llegue a compar las resistencias de 100w, venian en una cajita pequeña que decia potencia y modelo, es correcto lo que dice Dosmetros si no encaja perfectamente no rinde mucho) se pone CASI al rojo al funcionar, y es verdad se podia soldar chapa incluso algunas pedidas en caños de plomo o HidroBronce y tapar los "antiguos" aujeros de las chapas de los techos..
*Retro topic off*
Puede ser verdad lo del petardo jaja pero si su resistencia tiene mas Ω tambien explota? 
Puede sacar el alambre tambien de las resistencias de calefon... es un poco gruesa si... tambien la del Gril de los microondas  aunque esas son como 1000w o algo asi  (yo hice una estufa con esas y 1 cooler )
- No se me ocurrio lo de usarlas como Fusible es buena esa, solo tengo una termica de 30a


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 24, 2014)

Aquí se está hablando de algo similar.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/control-temperatura-resistencia-calefactora-23604/index3.html#post976491_


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 26, 2014)

Soy yo o con un dimmer estaría joya?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2014)

Eso controla la temperatura a ojímetro, el circuito no sabe a que temperatura está la resistencia


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 26, 2014)

Obvio pero tengo el pirometro.  Encima el fusible termico (diodo termico) nunca corto el paso de corriente


----------



## opamp (Nov 26, 2014)

El triac (BT137=8A), tienes que cambiarlo por uno de mayor amperaje. Si proporcionas información de la resistencia que construiste y el rango de la temperatura que deseas obtener , será más interesante participar.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola opam la resistencia es de 4metros de largo de 1 , 15mm de diametro algo asi como 1, 04mm2 aprox de seccion la resistividad es de 10^-8 o 10^-6 segun la pagina que de la info y segun puedo medir en frio da 8 ohms en caliente se dispara como loco. Espero te sea útil para poder ayudarme. En cuanto a la temperatura deseada necesito 250º


----------



## opamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Segun el cálculo teórico me dá 4.3 Ohm aprox, es cuestión de medir: I, V y aplicar Ohm , R= V/I .
250 g C es bajo para soldadura Sn/Pb, (sold electrónica), peor si empleas Sn/Ag. Para el calibre de 1.15mm necesitas cerca de 10A para los 250 gC.
V=I x R = 10A x 4.3 Ohm = 43 V ; P= 430W.
Te recomiendo que eleves la temperatura a 400gC aproximadamente, con  15A te alcanza, necesitas 15A x 4.3 Ohm=64.5V aproximadamente; P= V X I =967.5W .... Parece que el calibre de tu nicrom es demasiado!

Recuerdo que te comenté que con tu calibre de 1.15mm(17AWG) se construyen resistencias de 2KW a 220 Vac y algo más!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Segun el cálculo teórico me dá 4.3 Ohm aprox, es cuestión de medir: I, V y aplicar Ohm , R= V/I .
> 250 g C es bajo para soldadura Sn/Pb, (sold electrónica), peor si empleas Sn/Ag. Para el calibre de 1.15mm necesitas cerca de 10A para los 250 gC.
> V=I x R = 10A x 4.3 Ohm = 43 V ; P= 430W.
> Te recomiendo que eleves la temperatura a 400gC aproximadamente, con  15A te alcanza, necesitas 15A x 4.3 Ohm=64.5V aproximadamente; P= V X I =967.5W .... Parece que el calibre de tu nicrom es demasiado!
> ...



Y va a terminar siendo eso, esa resistencia es en cuanto a calibre *Enorme*.
*Va un intento más*, acercate a una casa de reparaciónes, y pide una resistencia para secador de pelo de 400 watts, esa es bastante más fina.
*Otra opción*, son los calentadores de agua (los que parecen un rulero), pero esos sí o sí, los debes limitar, porque al estar diseñados para funcionar sumergidos, al aire se queman.
_En ambos casos tienes resistencias de menor sección_.
Pero lo mejor es y sigue siendo, _*"consigue el alambre del calibre apropiado"*_.
Y luego puedes hacer todos los cálculos que quieras.


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2014)

Insisto



Si el diodo del post #90






 Se puso como se aprecia, ahí circulan mas de 6A, con lo cual y siendo W=(E*I) me da una potencia de 1.32KW      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Eso quemara aun sin acercarse a cualquier componente !!!!!.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> Obvio pero tengo el pirometro.  Encima el fusible termico (diodo termico) nunca corto el paso de corriente



Habría que ver como mide ese pirómetro, porque si te dice que hay 250 grados te miente.
Podría ser que tome la temperatura de un area mas grande que el diámetro de la resistencia(muy probable).
Y a pesar de tener una elevada temperatura en ella, esta promediando la misma con el espacio "sin resistencia", entonces como el espacio "vacío" tiene un mayor volumen, se lee esa temperatura.
.............................................................................................................................
Estaría bueno, saber al menos, ¿cual sería el diodo indicado?(si es que corresponde), para limitar un poco la potencia de esa resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

Gente entiendo lo que dicen pero hay algo que no entiendo muy bien y me gustaría entenderlo. Si mido en escala de 200 la resistencia marca 8 y si pongo la escala de 2000 marca 13 ohms [emoji20] [emoji17] [emoji21] en si ando con ganas de hacer algo distinto ya que el soldador del nono lo arregle con las hercas pero, y necesito una temperatura bde 250. En si con los 4 metros conectados a un diodo y directo a 220 levanta 250º+- el tema es que después de unos segundos revienta el diodo y la temperatura se va por las nubes. Por eso la idea del regulador de temperatura,  obviamente jode mas que se reviente el triac a un simple diodo. Por eso mi insistencia de que tan lejos no creo estar



El diodo es igual al del post #88 solo que dice 10a 250º


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2014)

Pero el asunto es que la potencia de esa resistencia es el obstáculo principal.
Dices que"_el tema es que después de unos segundos revienta el diodo _"
Eso no implica que estés cerca, solo es el tiempo que tarda la resistencia en llegar a la temperatura que debe, y en el camino se encuentra con el diodo y "lo faja".
Por eso yo dije...
*Estaría bueno, saber al menos, ¿cual sería el diodo indicado?(si es que corresponde), para limitar un poco la potencia de esa resistencia.*
Si  yo lo supiera, ya te lo hubiera dicho, esperemos que los que saben, lo hagan.
Y ahora se me ocurre un diodo de los que hay en los microondas.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

estos?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2014)

Acabo de ver el datasheet, y soporta 600v, pero solo 1A, o sea que no te sirve.
A seguir esperando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2014)

Diode TS01 Microware 

Max. Reverse Voltage:6KV

Max. Forward Current:350mA


----------



## opamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Para que tengas una idea más cercana de los ohmios de tu resistencia , colocala a una batería automotriz y mides V e I , aplicas Ohm : R=V/I.

Si implementas el dimmer, hazlo con el triac: BTA40-600 y su respectivo disipador de calor.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok voy por eso, solo tendria que cambiar el triac o algun otro componente?


----------



## opamp (Nov 28, 2014)

Para los "bajos" voltajes que necesitas es más adecuado un potenciometro de 250 KOhm a 2W. No te olvides de calcular tu R por el método indirecto, empleando Ohm: R=V/I.


----------



## danonino2003 (Nov 28, 2014)

El tema es que no tengo una bateria de auto. Sirve un trafo de 14va?
Dicho sea se paso alguien sabe por que puede ser lo del tester? Esta tololo o es posible tal medición?

Estos serian?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-533247335-potenciometro-250k-a-logaritmico-marca-alpha-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: noindex/description/MLA531782038?noIndex=true_

Esta es la parte que no entiendo.  Esto es a lo que me referia del tester 



 . Esa resistencia es de un caloventor que estaba tirado en la calle jajajaja


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 22, 2014)

Hola danonino2003, ¿que pasó con tu proyecto?.
¿Probaste con la resistencia que habías encontrado?(la del caloventor).
Este post me dejó intranquilo, y me obligo a investigar un poco.
Esa resistencia, en mi caso tiene un diámetro de 0,48mm.
60 cm de la misma tienen una resistencia de 5 ohms, lo que a 12v te da 2,4 A que multiplicados por los 12V nuevamente te dan 28,8 watts.

Pero lo interesante, es que generan suficiente calor para una punta de soldador, que funde con facilidad el estaño.
Eso sí, hablo de una punta de soldador de un diámetro de 4,5 mm.

Te digo esto porque esta semana que pasó me hice un soldador, para completar mis herramientas.

Entonces, ese alambre de nicrom, debe tener 64 cm, los 4 restantes son 2 cm para conectarlo en cada extremo.
¿Te preguntabas por el material aislante?, y yo te digo que usé *talco*, y flux como impregnante.
El resto lo verás cuando haga el post de mi soldador.


----------



## danonino2003 (Dic 22, 2014)

La verdad que me puse de malas y me hice un soldador con una resistencia de zuncho y un termostato electrico de hasta 300º

Jajajjajajaa dios bendiga loz aguinaldos jajajaja


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 22, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> La verdad que me puse de malas y me hice un soldador con una resistencia de zuncho y un termostato electrico de hasta 300º
> 
> Jajajjajajaa dios bendiga loz aguinaldos jajajaja



---------------------------------------------o-------------------------------------------

Pero eso(300 grados), en soldadura sin plomo, no te va a ser suficiente.

Ahora pude ver el video de tu multímetro(tester), *a medida que bajas la escala, lo que mide el tester es más preciso.*
O sea totalmente normal.
Y la medida que vale, es la última(en escala más baja).
Saludos.


----------



## danonino2003 (Dic 22, 2014)

Pero puede ser tan abismal la diferencia?


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 22, 2014)

Te lo diré al revés, *a medida que sube la escala, es cada vez menos preciso.*
¿Se entiende?
Las cifras que te tira el tester en escalas muy altas, es se diría "_al boleo_", solo es confiable la medición, en la escala que corresponde.
En la escala correcta, estas en el orden de los 200 ohms, subes un punto y ya pretendes medir esa resistencia con algo calibrado para medir 10 veces eso, subes otra y la diferencia es de 100 veces, y así sucesivamente.
Con una brusela, puedes levantar una aguja de el piso (plano y liso), con una pinza común, tal vez puedas, pero se te dificultará, con una pala mecánica, lo dudo.
Espero la analogía te haya servido.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2014)

danonino2003 dijo:


> La verdad que me puse de malas y me hice un soldador con una resistencia de zuncho y un termostato electrico de hasta 300º
> 
> Jajajjajajaa dios bendiga loz aguinaldos jajajaja


Acaso no te dije que ibas a perder el tiempo...?????


----------



## danonino2003 (Dic 22, 2014)

Aprender no es perder el tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2014)

Lo primero que hay que aprender es "cuando y como invertir el tiempo"


----------



## danonino2003 (Dic 22, 2014)

Sinceramente no considero haberlo perdido, aprendi muchas cosas, y como lo del soldador nunca me urgió...ademas me encontre con componentes que en mi vida sospechaba. Como decia antes de abogado a ingeniero hay una pequeña gran brecha jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2014)

Aflojaime Navideño Please


----------



## fernando durran (Nov 16, 2019)

buenas noches amigos alguien me puede explicar cuanto de nicrom debo usar para hacer funcionar mi soldador o cautin y no dañar los compronentes electronicos? Este funcionaba de 110v pero si puedo bajarle el voltaje a 12 o 5 como minimo y 2000mA cual seria lo largo del nicrom?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2019)

fernando durran dijo:


> buenas noches amigos alguien me puede explicar cuanto de nicrom debo usar para hacer funcionar mi soldador o cautin y no dañar los compronentes electronicos? Este funcionaba de 110v pero si puedo bajarle el voltaje a 12 o 5 como minimo y 2000mA cual seria lo largo del nicrom?


No comprendo para que deseas hacer eso 

Para reducir la tensión puedes aplicar la regla de "3"
Si tu soldador actualmente posee *N *vueltas para funcionar con *110V *para funcionar con 12V necesitará 

*X = (N * 12)/110*


----------



## Fdario (May 3, 2021)

Buenos días.

Tengo un soporte para soldador que compré hace ya bastantes años, cuando existía en España la moneda de la peseta. 
Me costó 800 pesetas de las de antes ( que puede parecer caro). Aún lo venden.  Es de la marca dh (Daher).



Es muy sencillo pero muy útil. Resistente, pero su principal problema es la estabilidad con determinados cables de soldadores ( su peso).
Tiene cuatro orificios. Los más grandes parecen hecho como para atornillar la base al lugar donde se utilice. Si veis la imagen
que se ve la base desde abajo, tiene un hueco. Yo no recuerdo con los años que han pasado si esto tenía alguna pieza que
le valiese de contrapeso.

Actualmente tengo dos marcas de soldadores, el Jbc (que en la actualidad son exageradamente caros). 🙁
Cuyo cable es extremadamente flexible y otra que es Dipe, un cable grueso y pesado.
La base puede llegar a volcarse con el Dipe con facilidad y con el Jbc le cuesta un poco más.

Los fabricantes tienden a que compremos el porta soldador para cada marca (una locura) ya que son muchos modelos
y deberíamos buscar uno que nos valga para todos.

La estación que tengo de soldadura, una Baku serie 8 trae una buena base para soldador, pero el Dipe no entra bien,
Jbc si. Otra vez el mismo problema. Distinta base con problema similar.

Es muy probable que algún compañero del foro tenga el porta soldador de la imagen.
¿ Tenía alguna pieza que le valiese de contrapeso en ese hueco ?. Puede ser de enganche ese hueco.

He pensado llevarlo  a una ferretería y pedirles consejo para introducir alguna pieza, elemento que cree contrapeso.
O incluso añadirle una base de metal, madera para que pese. La función de las almohadillas es evitar el arrastre.
En la descripción que encontré por Internet dice que pesa 100g (dudo que con ese peso tuviese un contrapeso).

¿ Podéis aconsejarme vosotros sobre una solución para el problema de la estabilidad. ?.
¿ Qué pieza podría colocar ahí ?. ¿ Tuercas ?. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2021)

YO pondría como base un recorte de MDF de 18mm y de 15x15 cm, y lo atornillaría al soporte usando los agujeros grandes.
Vamos...tampoco es "rocket science" poner algo que le impida volcarse!!!


----------



## malesi (May 3, 2021)

Fdario dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Tengo un soporte para soldador que compré hace ya bastantes años, cuando existía en España la moneda de la peseta.
> Me costó 800 pesetas de las de antes ( que puede parecer caro). Aún lo venden.  Es de la marca dh (Daher).
> ...




Si, es para atornillar, pero le puedes atornillar debajo lo que quieras Ese le tuve yo, le enrosque unos imanes de neodimio, pero yo tenia un trozo de chapa y le colocaba donde me interesaba.


----------

